# Great beginner stories



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

It would be great to hear some of your experiences when you first started your MA training.

Here is mine

Ist class, tang soo do training, there is 11 new students starting, the instructors has all line up in a circle around him, he starts telling us about safety in the dojang when training with others, ect, he then grabs a student, a young girl to do a demonstration, he does some kind of take down rather fast, the girl hits the floor, put the instructor keeps her from hurting herself, he's bent over the girl in a dominating position while looking up at the other students explaining to us how to safely take people down, the girl was so scared she pee'd herself making a puddle, the instructor takes a step into the puddle of pee and slips, as he is falling he grabs my arm to keep from going down, the domino effect took over and all but 1 new student was left standing. It was so funny, several of the students and the instructor landed in the puddle. That was 17 years ago and I still get a kick out off telling that story.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 7, 2006)

That is just too funny!!!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, I just don't have as funny of a story to tell.  That is priceless.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 7, 2006)

My first day at Kung Fu.. I just came from 6 or so months of Tang Soo Do.  They did explain to breath through the nose only, keep your mouth closed and your toungue gently touching the roof of your mouth.  Nonetheless.. Me: Punching and "HYahhh!".  The whole class stops.  Sifu stops.. "Is there a problem?"

I turn red.  Oops!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 15, 2006)

My class was practicing rear kicks and we had to kick a pad that the insturctor behind us was holding. Every time I didn't hit with the heel of my foot when we were supposed to hit the pad with our whole foot. He kept on adjusting the pad hoping I would hit it so others could get a chance. I hit it once correctly. He said good and asked me if I could do it with force(I was hitting lightly so I would have better form) and  prepared to do the kick and wasn't aware that he moved the pad again. I proceed to thit him correctly...in the groin. He had a cup but the other instructors had to laugh.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 15, 2006)

We were doing a excersize where everybody stood in two lines(staggered) and an other person had to walk through while everybody attacked them one on one continolusly untill the last person attacked them. The next person walked through, etc. It was my turn to walk through and I finished up a defenese/attack and proceded to attempt a kick that I hooked my legt and slid it under the groin. I missed and gave him instead a kick to the butt. He stumbled. A weird way to finish a attack my little brother whispers. Only I hear.


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 15, 2006)

if it was videotaped you could find yourself 10,000 dollars richer ;P (AFV)


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 16, 2006)

not when I was a beginner, but I made a major idiot of myself at headquarters dojo a few months ago. I went to throw someone and let out an absoultely huge gasp of wind. The founder was teaching us, he obviously heard it and looked straight at the poor novice and told him off for being rude (with a huge smile on his face)
he must have heard a s******, because he turned round to look at me, with a really red face and my hands over my face trying not to keep laughing, and said "So what did you have for tea tonight then?" Another black belt chimed in "Let me throw her and we'll find out"

I was so embarassed that time. 
Same man told me I would have been burned as a witch for being left handed during my grading after I kept rolling over the wrong shoulder


----------

